# Fonseca Vintage Robusto Cigar Review - permanent place in my humidor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When I can't decide what to smoke, I reach for the Fonseca Vintage. Mild, but enough flavor for any time of day, sharp burn, great earthy, cedar/ba...

Read the full review here: Fonseca Vintage Robusto Cigar Review - permanent place in my humidor


----------

